# Cycle after HSG



## HopeAlways

Hello,

I have a few questions for those ladies who had an HSG completed. 

My story is that I am TTC #1 after 2 missed miscarriages (12/10 and 4/11). My OB decided to do a whole work up and found nothing wrong except I tested positive for IgA antiphospholipid antibody. I met with a specialist and she said just testing + for that one antibody doesn't mean I have a clotting disorder. A person needs to have IgG or IgM or both to be diagnosed. So my OB decided to do an HSG as the final test. It was completed last Monday and the results were normal uterus and tubes. My OB's plan is to start trying again next month but with crinone (progesterone) vaginal gel and I can use aspirin 81mg (to make me feel better about the "possible" clotting disorder). My progesterone was not low in my past mc but she wants to try it anyway because she had success in the past with those women with unexplained miscarriages.

What I would like to know are descriptions of your cycle and period after HSG. I had the HSG on CD 10 and today is CD 20. We BD'd on CD 11 but than stopped b/c my OB said she wanted us to wait for the next cycle so we could use the progesterone. Starting yesterday (CD19) I started to feel mild cramping in my lower abdomen along with a headache all evening long. Just like if AF was on her way but no signs yet. The mild cramps are still there today. I have used OPK on CD 13, 16, 17,18, 19 and all were negative so far. I guess I could have missed it on CD 11, 12, 14 and 15. Or I didn't O this cycle or am still waiting to O. I have read many many stories of women who had late cycles after an HSG. But on the other hand I read other stories of women who had early cycles or those that got pregnant right away. Over the past year my cycles have ranged from 23-29 days and have pretty much been changed by the 2 miscarriages. So honestly have no idea what expect after this last d&C and the HSG.

I am very curious to hear other women's stories. I would really appreciate it. Thank you for taking the time to comment.


----------



## ebony2010

I actually got pregnant the cycle I had my HSG. I ovulated 2 days early but I think that was more down to the vitamin b complex I was on for my short luteal phase. 

Good luck. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Oh... here is my chart for that cycle. Hope it helps. xxx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HopeAlways

I have heard of so many women getting pregnant the cycle of HSG. They think the dye cleans out the uterus and tubes. We only BD'd the day after the HSG so I guess I could have O'd early and got pregnant. My cramps and headache could be preggo symptoms but I really doubt it. I guess we will found out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epump

Hi HopeAlways, I don't have any specific answers for you but I'm definitely curious b/c I think we're in very similar situations. I will actually have an HSG in the next weeks - I am CD 17 right now, expect period around CD 30-34, and then my RE wants to do it the following CD 10. We're waiting to TTC until after the HSG but I was planning on trying next month as I've heard the same thing about women getting pregnant after the HSG. And I've been wondering if the HSG affects your cycle? You said you've read women who had shorter and longer cycles after an HSG??

Did you HSG hurt?? What pain meds did you take? My RE is doing mine (as opposed to a radiologist) and he swears he is very gentle! I'm so nervous about it though! 

Oh, and I'm also having basic CD3 bloodwork next cycle. I think he's just testing hormones at this point. I did tell him I think I have a shorter luteal phase so he's put me on Crinone as well. So assuming all goes well, next cycle I will have the bloodwork, HSG, and then start the Crinone 5-6 days after ovulation. 

Oh, and I'm also TTC #1 after 2 miscarriages (1 chemical and 1 ectopic).


----------



## HopeAlways

epump said:


> Hi HopeAlways, I don't have any specific answers for you but I'm definitely curious b/c I think we're in very similar situations. I will actually have an HSG in the next weeks - I am CD 17 right now, expect period around CD 30-34, and then my RE wants to do it the following CD 10. We're waiting to TTC until after the HSG but I was planning on trying next month as I've heard the same thing about women getting pregnant after the HSG. And I've been wondering if the HSG affects your cycle? You said you've read women who had shorter and longer cycles after an HSG??
> 
> Did you HSG hurt?? What pain meds did you take? My RE is doing mine (as opposed to a radiologist) and he swears he is very gentle! I'm so nervous about it though!
> 
> Oh, and I'm also having basic CD3 bloodwork next cycle. I think he's just testing hormones at this point. I did tell him I think I have a shorter luteal phase so he's put me on Crinone as well. So assuming all goes well, next cycle I will have the bloodwork, HSG, and then start the Crinone 5-6 days after ovulation.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also TTC #1 after 2 miscarriages (1 chemical and 1 ectopic).


I am sorry to hear about your miscarriages. No one should have to go through we what have been through. Did you have any genetic testing or other bloodwork yet? My OB did a full panel of genetic testing on myself, DH and fetal tissue. She also tested for clotting disorders and lupus. So far everything was negative. It's so frustrating not knowing why the miscarriages happened. 

Anyway, the HSG wasn't as bad as the stories I had heard. My best friend had it 2 months ago and she said it was horrible. However, she is really senstive to everything so I am not surprised. She also had her ovulation delayed by the HSG. She thought she was pregnant b/c her period was 13 days but all her blood work was normal. It showed she ovulated at some point but not pregnant. I have read other stories where ovulation occurs a few days earlier than normal. It really depends on the person. I went to a radiologist and it took only 5 min. I had some pinching when they inflated the balloon catheter and some mild cramping when the dye went in. Otherwise, it was fine. I took ibuprofen 800mg (with a snack) 60min before the HSG and continued it during the day every 6-8 hours as needed. I only had some mild cramping the day of the HSG and nothing the day after. I only spotted for a few hours too. No other issues since the test. The nurse said women that experience extreme cramping with their periods usually have more pain with the HSG. They also said women with blocked tubes will also have more pain. Fingers crossed nothing is wrong and you have a painless procedure. Keep me posted on how it goes and good luck!!!


----------

